# Happy Birthday, Lily! (Pic Heavy)



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Man, I can't even believe it...My little baby is three years old! :shock: It is so very weird to think back on all that's happened in the last three years...I'm trying to force myself to confront the fact that she's getting older and keep in mind that I'll have to watch her more carefully for age-related issues. I bought some feline glucosamine tablets, and I'm planning to start dipping one of her crickets (or a mealworm) in the powder each night to get just a little of it and then feed it to her. Hopefully Her Majesty doesn't decide that the powder offends her enough that she can't eat her insects! :roll: :lol: She's also going in for a vet wellness check up sometime this week or next, as it's been seven months since her last visit and I want to ask the vet about her diet and weight, and have her teeth checked again.

Anyway...I did end up making her a cake! Sort of...It ended up being quite a bit goopier than I planned.  But it still worked well enough and she loved it. It was Wellness chicken wet cat food mixed with sweet potato baby food and peas baby food. There was no "frosting", but I did put some mealworms on top to be candles! :lol: I also mixed in a couple of frozen crickets.









Here's some more pictures from the party, which only lasted a few minutes as Lily was woken up in the afternoon for it, so my friend from out of state (who was leaving to go home tonight) could watch her have her cake.

"What is this? Hm...smells good!"









Omnomnom.









Here's a video of her nomming away at the cake. I do encourage you to mute your computer if you want to watch it, there's a ton of silly talking in the background, between me, my friend, and another friend who was watching via webcam. :lol: 


And then there were her presents! I may have gone a tad overboard. >.>









She got Feline Greenies (chicken flavor), PureBites freeze-dried shrimp, a crinkle tunnel, some fake plants and aquarium stones for a dig box, a new dish for treats (which is actually going to be for treats and for her kibble, since it's so big), a puppy kong toy (going to try hiding crickets and other treats just barely inside it), and a bird toy where you just have to move the little door to the side via the handle and the treat is right there. I figured it looked easy enough that a hedgehog might be able to figure it out too, especially if a smelly cricket is on the other side of that door! :lol:

Her new cage set up with most of the new toys:









The dig box: 









"Yes...I am spoiled. But I deserve it!"









Checking out the dig box...Not sure what to make of it. I think the end opinion was "There's no crickets here (yet), so I don't really care."









And then she got a bit more of her birthday "cake" for her treat tonight.









Sorry for the length, but hope you guys enjoy the pictures! I rather enjoyed spoiling my not-so-little-anymore baby.


----------



## tobyluvr2000 (Apr 24, 2011)

She's absolutely adorable! She's so spoiled :lol: As she should be!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Argh, I forgot to resize the pictures before posting the links, then went to re-upload and resize before copying the links....And now it won't let me edit anymore. :roll: I do believe I'm going to make a new post so the pictures are all on the post...If a mod can delete this post, that would be amazing. Sorry!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Lily!  I love the new cage and toys, she is a lucky hedgie.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Happy birthday, Lily!

Such a spoiled baby <3


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday Miss Lily! You are a perfect little angel! I hope you enjoyed all of your gifts and treats. I loved all of your pictures and your video. Mommy needs to post pictures of you far more often. You make me laugh so much-you are so calm and take everything in stride. I love you little Miss Lily!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday!  Lily has the coolest hedgie pad ever,love it!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Derp, and then the pictures work. I guess I was too impatient last night. :lol: Anyway, thanks guys! I tried leaving a Greenie cut in half in her cage last night, but she didn't even move it, looks like. Might give the shrimp a try tonight!


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Happy birthday Lily!!! All of your pictures and your video were so sweet! She is quite the spoiled little girl. 

I love your dig box! I just bought a couple of aquarium plants for Liam and have been hiding crickets around them - he loves finding them. I want to eventually make it a whole hunting area though. Is that a shoebox top that it's all in?


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

Happy birthday Lily. Wow 3!
Is it still called being spoiled when she deserves it?....hmmm Yeah  hehe


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

cylaura said:


> Happy birthday Lily!!! All of your pictures and your video were so sweet! She is quite the spoiled little girl.
> 
> I love your dig box! I just bought a couple of aquarium plants for Liam and have been hiding crickets around them - he loves finding them. I want to eventually make it a whole hunting area though. Is that a shoebox top that it's all in?


Yup, I figured it'd be fine to use since I didn't think she'd go potty in it and I'm planning to hide the crickets/mealworms just on top of the rocks and around/in the plants. Most of the new toys I got for her were with hunting/scavenging/enrichment in mind, to keep her a bit more busy at night. I wanted things that I could use for hiding places, and more treats that would be easy to leave in those hiding places all night (or until she finds them).


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Aww happy birthday Lily! She's such a lucky girl!


----------

